# Newbie Needs Advice, VV Berserker or Nautilus 2



## Random264 (23/1/18)

Hi Guys, I’m new here and new to forums in general. So forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place. I need some help making a decision. So firstly I currently have a Smok al85 and Sigelei T200, I have a baby beast tank, Mage Gta, VV Govad and a wotofo vapourous.


I have been vaping for a while now however; I still smoked stinkies as well. I have recently given up the stinkies, I have been looking at getting my first MTL tank to make the transition easier, and I am stuck between two options.


The Nautilus 2 and the VV Berserker. My thoughts are that with the Berserker I will save in the long run in terms of coils, however I am not sure which would give a better vape experience. I have heard the Nautilus 2 is a brilliant tank and offers an experience similar to smoking.


Has anyone had both tanks? What are your thoughts and experience with these?


----------



## Stosta (23/1/18)

Hi @Random264 and welcome to the forum.

I haven't tried either of them so take my advice with a giant pinch of salt! Personally I would go for the Beserker, and my reason for that would be exactly as you mentioned, saving money in the long run. I HATE having to pay for coils, and steer well away from tanks needing them for that reason.

In saying that, I would recommend you get the Nautilus 2. I have only heard good things about it, and if you're fresh off the cigs then you need a guaranteed win in my opinion.


----------



## Mahir (23/1/18)

Many YouTube vape reviewers said the Berserker Mini was the best mtl rta of 2017. Only problem is that, literally, no one stocks the mini in SA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Random264 (23/1/18)

Thanks for the advice @Stosta , @Mahir I haven't seen the berserker mini in SA as well, the one that I am looking at is the normal berserker from juicy joes. I think maybe the Nautilus might be a good choice, but I hate buying anything that uses stock coils and especially with MTL you never know when stocks will run out etc. argh will just have to think this one through.


----------



## Amir (23/1/18)

I'm gonna throw a spanner into the works here and suggest the Siren V2. Easier to build and wick than the beserker, 22mm and 24mm version available in SA, nice deck and airflow layout to transition between really tight MTL to DL with the turn of an AFC ring. Personally I fell the Siren V2 to be the best MTL RTA of 2017, whereas the Nautilus mini is the best stock coil tank for MTL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/18)

Random264 said:


> Hi Guys, I’m new here and new to forums in general. So forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place. I need some help making a decision. So firstly I currently have a Smok al85 and Sigelei T200, I have a baby beast tank, Mage Gta, VV Govad and a wotofo vapourous.
> 
> 
> I have been vaping for a while now however; I still smoked stinkies as well. I have recently given up the stinkies, I have been looking at getting my first MTL tank to make the transition easier, and I am stuck between two options.
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Random264

I havent tried the Nautilus 2 or the Berserker

But

I have the Nautilus Mini (predecessor to nautilus 2) and the SirenV2 and the Merlin Mini.
The latter two are rebuildables that offer good MTL
Siren V2 is very good for MTL and id say given its a rebuildable it does offer a better vape than the Nautilus.

However, consider getting both. Its always nice to have a commercial coil atty for on the go - and if something goes wrong with your coil while out and about its much easier to just pop in a new coil than do a full pitstop.

The other thing is it depends what type of juices you vape. If they are dark, rich, tobaccoes and/or sweet, i much prefer a rebuildable because those juices demolish commercial coils.

All the best for your choices

Reactions: Like 1


----------

